# Congratulations to the Indoor National winners



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Great shooting guys. :clap: 

A "little" correction though. Kent finished tied for 5th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> Great shooting guys. :clap:
> 
> A "little" correction though. Kent finished tied for 5th.
> 
> ...


My bad, :embara: Thanks. Top 5, is very respectable in that division.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

3rd place to our own TREATON in SMBHFS... not too shabby either...


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Not to mention that Brad Baker Jr shot 300 60X both days.... Smoken. Great shooting Brad and the rest of the guys


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

congratulations to Lucas Kenly for winning YMFS:thumbs_up


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

The older guys better watch out for Lucas, He is coming. Congrats Lucas. Virginia brought a few of them back.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CUB Female Freestyle National Champion Brooke Miller from Missouri! 300-59X on Saturday, 300 56 X on Day 2.

She also won the Presley's shoot tying for the Overall Ladie's Amateur Champion and won the bow case; She won Iowa and the KC shootout, 2nd at Vegas, State Champion, and now NFAA National Indoor Champion!
Way to go Brooke! I might add that she has only been shooting a bow in competition since April of 2011!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I was Brad's on site weekend coach. It was touch and go Saturday night. I'm afraid if a couple of more femme fatales had walked by he may still be trying to get home!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> 3rd place to our own TREATON in SMBHFS... not too shabby either...


A BIG congratulations to Treaton!!! I knew he would do well. He has been shooting very well during our Thur. evening practices. Way to go, Tim


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I was Brad's on site weekend coach. It was touch and go Saturday night. I'm afraid if a couple of more femme fatales had walked by he may still be trying to get home!


It was tough to walk away early sat nite but I think it was a good call... Especially since this was the 1st year in a long time I was still in the hunt after the 1 day.... Not to mention i had a lephrican and a smurph following me around lol


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

loneeagle0607 said:


> a big congratulations to treaton!!! I knew he would do well. He has been shooting very well during our thur. Evening practices. Way to go, tim




*Congratulations Tim....well earned!!*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I was Brad's on site weekend coach. It was touch and go Saturday night. I'm afraid if a couple of more femme fatales had walked by he may still be trying to get home!


*
Congrats to you Lep....for not only placing so well but the harder job of keeping up with Brad in LVille......*
.
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> It was tough to walk away early sat nite but I think it was a good call... Especially since this was the 1st year in a long time I was still in the hunt after the 1 day.... Not to mention i had a lephrican and a smurph following me around lol


*Well deserved Brad....Congratulations!!*.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats to my good friend Jeff friedmann for winning the bhfs class!!! 

and he won shooting a rip cord code red rest at that!!!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Should have saw Brads Pro-Am target! There was no doubt, he had game! Great shooting Brad!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Should have saw Brads Pro-Am target! There was no doubt, he had game! Great shooting Brad!


The buzzard won about $250.............and all I got out of it was a beer.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Brads got his head on straight right now. He has a great mind set. If he carries it on in to field. There is no stoping him. Hoply he can get his bow setup to go shoot field with us this weekend.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great shooting Kent!


----------

